# PACU can you guys explain why its wrong



## smtNL (Feb 12, 2004)

why is a pacu wrong, is it a relative of a piranha? is it a piranha? cause i think they really look like piranhas but why are they always seen as a bad fish on this site...??? just want a answer?? (like it only eats plants or something)


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Well, they belong to the same family as piranha's (serrasalmins), but a different genus. They eat mainly plants, fruits and nuts, although they do eat meat or even feeders on occasion as well.
The reason many hate them is because they are mainly planteaters (ie. according to many not cool), look kind of retarded (compare a close-up picture of a pacu with one of a redbellied piranha), and get way too big for an average home aquarium (they can reach at least 75cm.) - they're known as tank busters (cracking tanks when freaking out), and outgrow standard sized tanks pretty fast...

All in all, they're not suitable for a home aquarium.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

the problem is their size.. they get GIANT.. here are a few pics of my friends Pacu.. he has a bunch.. all over 2 feet.. some are pushing 3 feet.. im headed over today.. ill get some new pics.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

holy crap.. huge. I glad peacock has resisted the urge to put pacu in his pond.. i have heard from reliable sources that pacu are notorious penis munchers. They often bite the wangs of of unsupsecting fishermen and swimmers...thats a good a reason as any to hate on the pacu


----------



## smtNL (Feb 12, 2004)

> Well, they belong to the same family as piranha's (serrasalmins), but a different genus. They eat mainly plants, fruits and nuts, although they do eat meat or even feeders on occasion as well.
> The reason many hate them is because they are mainly planteaters (ie. according to many not cool), look kind of retarded (compare a close-up picture of a pacu with one of a redbellied piranha), and get way too big for an average home aquarium (they can reach at least 75cm.) - they're known as tank busters (cracking tanks when freaking out), and outgrow standard sized tanks pretty fast...
> 
> All in all, they're not suitable for a home aquarium.


thx for the inf. judazzz









and that or some nice pics wow they do get huge


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> holy crap.. huge. I glad peacock has resisted the urge to put pacu in his pond.. i have heard from reliable sources that pacu are notorious penis munchers. They often bite the wangs of of unsupsecting fishermen and swimmers...thats a good a reason as any to hate on the pacu


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

wow they get gaint

thats a cool set up your friends got there peacock

yea pacus do look kinda retarded

like that old cartoon with buzzard "my mama done told meee to get to something for dinneeer"


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

hell yea thats a cool setup i like it but its outside though :nod:


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)




----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

pacu are extremely ugly. That's why I don't like them. They are about the ugliest fish I can think of.


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

sunfish are way worse


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

bah! I like sunfish, I wouldnt mind keeping some


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

PEACOCK HOW BIG IS YOUR FRIENDS TANK?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

his tank is 2400 gallons, 12x8x4, a decent sized tank. i like it.. im thinking about making something like what he did, i think ill scratch the cement idea and just do a GIANT wood tank..

also, about the penis eating pacu.. I just got back from this guys house, and he fed some Whole Turkey hot dogs.. them pacu took them whole!!! they bit them all up to peices and swallowed them fuckers..! it was AWSOME!! i bet they would take out my wang!!! lol.. be a little snack-a-roonie to them!! LOL.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Kreth 10RBP said:


> sunfish are way worse


 You are not actually comparing sunfish with Pacu, please tell me you mean
the saltwater mola and you are not referencing Centrarchidae sunfishes.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> Kreth 10RBP said:
> 
> 
> > sunfish are way worse
> ...


 ahhh,.. didnt think of that

god yes i hope thats what hes referring to


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)




----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

What a f*cking waste of a tank


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

interesting, thx for sharing that article...


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

I own two 8" pacus and they are the uncoolest fish u could ever buy i strongly advise everyone not to buy them they skitz out everytime i turn the light on or drop something, and they will only magle feeders at night when u can't see them(in ym expierences) Long story shurt they so totally suck







they are this kool to watch:grosse2: and they mangled my oscars lip:crutch: if u like this:bobmehitit: u'll like pacus


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

i would also like to add, he weighed his pacu..

and they where over 20 pounds.

tthey are ugly, but they are pretty cool at that size, they are tame and very friendly.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

if the guy likes his pacu that much its his choice


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

i agree... you cant say they are a waist of tank space.. atleast he actualy has a BIG tank.. unlike you.. so why make fun of the dude and his fish..

hes happy.. thats all that matters.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> interesting, thx for sharing that article...


 indeed..


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Peacock said:


> i agree... you cant say they are a waist of tank space.. atleast he actualy has a BIG tank.. unlike you.. so why make fun of the dude and his fish..
> 
> hes happy.. thats all that matters.


 I hope your not talking to me


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

i was talking to everyone who was bad mouthing him about his choice of fish.


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

I trained my pacus to eat goldfish it's really funny becuase they gum them to death







mabye there not so bad after all. they also mangled my oscar while fighting. i post pics later


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

pacus also get a bad rep as they are sometimes sold as red belly p's.
i dont like them as one eat one of my reds
dixon


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

I've heard alot of stories of unsuspecting people bringing home their new piranha and it turns out being a Pacu.

Man, that would piss me off. That's like buying a Dodge Viper and getting a Kia instead.


----------

